
Sanejs – fast lookup and verify the hashes of the default JavaScript libraries - adulau
https://github.com/CIRCL/sanejs
======
christopherbalz
I think that the README could be improved by adding a brief description of how
it works, in maybe 20 to 50 words. Then, consider adding another paragraph if
more detail would be helpful to the reader/prospective user.

Separately, a command-line tool to do basic hash verification would also be
useful - has anyone seen one?

